# canon film cameras



## rom4n301 (Nov 22, 2008)

im just curious as to why canon isn't making anymore film cameras except the 1v. i think its ridicules that they just completely stop rather then just produce lesser amounts. kodak is coming out with new films and canon is stoping making camera, i just dont see the logic, personally i prefer film over digital anyday


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 22, 2008)

Doesn't Canon still make the Rebel too?  I still see them for sale...


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 22, 2008)

Aren't many Manufacturers reducing the number of film cameras they make?

Aren't prices for most film cameras less than for a digital camera (which is basically just a computer with a lens and a shutter)?

But, at the same time, don't I read or hear stuff on the internet and in the news about photography, that photography might someday go BACK to film, that digital is just a phase, and will be "out" within a few years?

What to do, what to do....


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 25, 2008)

And at the same time Fuji and Fuji/Voigtlander come out with the new 6x7 folders.  You can't figure where film is going nowadays.  Not away, that is for certain.  I think it's just trying to find its new place in this world.


----------



## Early (Nov 27, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> But, at the same time, don't I read or hear stuff on the internet and in the news about photography, that photography might someday go BACK to film, that digital is just a phase, and will be "out" within a few years?
> 
> What to do, what to do....


I don't see film ever coming back to where it was.  Digital is only in it's infancy where noise, tonal range and resolution are concerned.  Of course, preferring film myself for a number of reasons, I hope I'm wrong.  But, can you imagine shooting film with an ISO of 6400?


----------



## epp_b (Nov 27, 2008)

As you said, Canon still makes a 35mm film camera.



> Aren't prices for most film cameras are less than for a digital camera (which is basically just a computer with a lens and a shutter)?


Nikon makes the fully-manual FM10 with a cheap kit zoom for around $300.  They also make the mother-of-all-film-cameras F6, which is nearly $3000 for the body alone!  Clearly, film is not dead yet.

There are two reason manufacturers only make one or two film cameras these days:

1) The camera you use for film is completely irrelevant.  A $50 camera will take exactly the same pictures as $2500 camera, because it's all in the film, so they don't need 10 different cameras with different sensors like they do for digital.

2) The only people using film these days are amateurs like me who want to experiment and learn (that's who the FM10 -- and a buttload of used film cameras on eBay -- is for), and seasoned pros who need all of the latest features like matrix metering, AF with AF-S lenses, several AF sensors, iTTL flash, etc., but still want to use film.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 27, 2008)

im sure many pros out there use film also, but i think that canon just making 1 film cam now, the 1v, is just crazy cuz its like1600 dalla and for a film cam thats just a tad bit to much i think, if they started making the ae-1 again or atleast reparing it ... i would be beyond jolly


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2008)

There are still many used film cameras out there...  I have a Canon 10s that I bought used, I love it.


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 27, 2008)

Crusie eBay and you'll learn three things.  Film cameras are sold everyday so film photography is alive and well.  Film cameras are sold everyday and they can be had cheap so film photography is alive and well.  Film cameras are sold everyday and they can be had cheap so don't try to fund a jump up by doing so yourself.

And film photography is alive and well.


----------



## usayit (Nov 28, 2008)

My understanding was that Canon produced a whole lot of film cameras to fill their stock shelves just before retooling their manufacturing for digital camera bodies.  I just checked their website (USA version) and they only list the 1v.  If my understanding is correct, maybe the 1v is all they have new in the warehouse.  (btw.. 1v is an awsome camera)

Other manufacturers have ramped up film cameras.  Voigtlander for example released their latest iteration of rangefinders last year.  Zeiss also released their newest Ikon rangefinder with a whole line of lenses.  Of course you still have the MF and LF film camera makers as well.  But as rangefinders and MF are nitch market products, I think film is headed in the same direction... but still doing well.


----------



## elemental (Nov 29, 2008)

Early said:


> But, can you imagine shooting film with an ISO of 6400?



Delta 3200 or TMax P3200 are very capable of 6400 ASA. I'd also imagine that either of them ($6) in my film cameras ($21 Ricoh, $30 Pentax) would produce much better results than my digital SLR setup at 3200 ($1000).

I don't know much about color films though (don't really use them), but I realize cameras like the new 5D are making this irrelevant. Only thing is good luck getting one for $36.


----------



## GUMP (Dec 11, 2008)

I have just been wishing that Canon would make a digital body that would accept the manual focus FD series lenses.  Sort of a Digital A-1.

What are the odds of that ever happening???  :lmao::lmao: <-- That's what I thought!


----------



## Don Simon (Dec 11, 2008)

Quite simply they're not making them because there's no money in it. Their only market would be people who have a pathological distrust of buying second-hand; everyone else realizes that they can buy one of the millions of used cameras now in circulation for a tiny fraction of the price of a new one. 

Of course if you really want to pay over the odds for a new film camera, Holga/Lomo will happily rob you


----------



## compur (Dec 11, 2008)

GUMP said:


> I have just been wishing that Canon would make a digital body that would accept the manual focus FD series lenses.  Sort of a Digital A-1.
> 
> What are the odds of that ever happening???  :lmao::lmao: <-- That's what I thought!



Adapters to mount FD lenses to EOS/EF bodies do exist.


----------



## viridari (Dec 11, 2008)

Early said:


> But, can you imagine shooting film with an ISO of 6400?



Yes.  Absolutely.  ASA 3200 pushed to 6400.  It's done all the time.


----------



## viridari (Dec 11, 2008)

epp_b said:


> 2) The only people using film these days are amateurs like me who want to experiment and learn (that's who the FM10 -- and a buttload of used film cameras on eBay -- is for), and seasoned pros who need all of the latest features like matrix metering, AF with AF-S lenses, several AF sensors, iTTL flash, etc., but still want to use film.



Actually, many professionals are still shooting with film and using cameras that do *not* have a butt load of electronic features.  Medium format and large format are alive & well for pros.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 11, 2008)

Non-photographers do not buy film cameras.

Amateur photographers are moving rapidly to digital.

Professional photographers are also moving to digital.

Film manufacturers have noticed a dramatic decrease in film sales so they drop consumer film and only produce a limited amount of professional film.

Film processing labs are vanishing.

Photo retailers are selling digital due to market demand.

Quality of consumer printers is equaling traditional photographic imaging. 

... all this adds up to marketing decisions by the camera manufacturer's ... film is at the end of it's time.


----------



## elemental (Dec 14, 2008)

dxqcanada said:


> film is at the end of it's time.



This might be a little melodramatic. I am 20, and I started shooting digital and "regressed" to black and white film, which I currently shoot more of than digital (because I am in college and apparently love not having any money). I have friends my age who have moved from digital back to film as well. There is a thriving community of black and white analog photographers, and Kodak has continued to introduce and update black and white films. If 35mm was going to be gone in five years, they would never spend the money. Film has certainly seen its role change dramatically in the last decade, but I doubt it's going to disappear in the near future.


----------



## Battou (Dec 14, 2008)

compur said:


> Adapters to mount FD lenses to EOS/EF bodies do exist.



Yes...but everything I have read....they suck, better off just using an FD body. Which brings us back full circle to the Digital body with the FD mount....


Truthfully, I don't want to see it cuz my FD lenses will go up in price making them hard for me to buy.


----------



## Rem (Jan 20, 2009)

dxqcanada said:


> Non-photographers do not buy film cameras.
> 
> Amateur photographers are moving rapidly to digital.
> 
> ...




There ARE all those things.  If I COULD spend $3000 or so for a FULL digital SLR rig...maybe I'd like it more.  "Average" folks are snapshot people and a simple, compact, digital point + shoot works for them. Used to be a lot of people spent for a good 35 mm..found out they were snapshot people. Their underused closet cameras are our ebay bargains.

When they took our Kodachrome away..it was a sign.  The Digitals can be built in automated plants. The Classic film gear was made with human hands. The Digital gear...won't last 20-30-40 years like film gear. Consumers will get used to having to buy another every 5-10 years.

Film won't quite vanish. It's lost it's place already. I used to go to the local Longs Drugs and they sold well over a dozen different films. Now? maybe 4-5.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 20, 2009)

Yup, the local drugmart has replaced rolls of film with memory cards.

Now film photography has moved into the fine art area.

It's all about supply and demand.


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Jan 21, 2009)

Just picked up a Canon Rebel 2000 from B&H for a reasonably good price. Auto or manual settings, auto focus...I love this camera.

Still gonna have my AE-1 tuned up, and still gonna get some nice FD as well as some auto focus lenses.

Digital is easier. Just plug and play. However I just love shooting B&W film.


----------



## McQueen278 (Jan 21, 2009)

One thing to point out about the comments about new films, is that while yes Kodak and Fuji are coming out with new films, it isn't the 35mm market they are necessarily after.  Fuji is making the Velvia 100 in 8x10 and the new Velvia 50 is THE medium format slide film for all those folks out there with 6x7 and 6x9s who shoot landscapes.  Kodak's newish TMAX 400 is absolutely wonderful out of a 4x5.  These larger than 35mm format cameras are wonderful machines for extremely high resolution digital scans and this new slide and B&W is one more way of improving the process.  35mm film is simply less advantageous to shoot and scan compared to bigger negatives so digital cameras in this size are king.


----------

